# Tivo showing only 6 days of program guide



## andys (May 31, 2002)

Hi,
My Tivo box (which has a lifetime sub and has been working well for years), has just started telling me that it only has 6 days of program guides left. The daily call seems to connect fine and there are now errors shown (but the download is very quick). Is anyone else having problems? Any suggestions of what I can do to fix it?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

AFAIK the main data download is on a Sunday so wait until after tonight's call and see what happens.

HTH
Mike


----------



## andys (May 31, 2002)

Thanks Mike. I'll do that. Funny I don't think I've ever seen the warning message about a lack of PG before....

Andy


----------



## anthonyfca (Jan 15, 2006)

I just came home to this same problem, only a few days remaining data. Then I found the last successful call was 31 December 2005.

I manually dialled 0808 105005 and was told the number was not possible. I have altered the number to another and seem to have a successful download (it's Sunday) so curious what happened to the old number.

I should mention this is all from overseas and I actually dialled and have had my Tivo set for 0044808105005 with success for five years or so as I recall. The new number that works is (not a UK number) 0842 111902, from within SWITZERLAND. With thanks to a long thread on here that gave me that number for a local UUNET pop. I entered it in the "prefix" box in place of the old number above and we seem to be working ok once more.

Is this a change to international access to the UK 0808 number or has it been cancelled? Just curious.

I hope this info helps someone else like Swiss guy's message responses helped me.

Anthony


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

mike0151 said:


> AFAIK the main data download is on a Sunday so wait until after tonight's call and see what happens.
> 
> HTH
> Mike


I don't think that will make any difference - unless a connect issue resolves itself.

The error message is caused by there only being six days of info across the whole of the database.

Even though BBC/ITV schedules download one a week - there is still channel name data to take it to 21 days of data.


----------



## andys (May 31, 2002)

Hi,
well I've forced a couple more updates and each time it connects ok but does not seem to download very much (if anything). The status page reports a codde connection etc. Is there any way to force a new database download? Will a reset of some sort help?

Andy


----------



## andys (May 31, 2002)

Well that is really odd. I did a reset and after that (before doing anything) else it was showing program guide data out into Feb 5th. Oh well hope it is going to be OK now. When I first saw the message I had a nasty feeling that either
a) My modem had gone to the computer scrap heap in the sky or
b) Tivo had dropped the UK program data
Either way looked like disaster to me, as far as I can see if you are a cable user there is still nothing to compare with a Tivo, and Sky+ seems only half as good (if that).

Thanks

Andy


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Andy.

There's no WAY it's b or we would all have the same problem 

If you're on TW cable the TVDrive is on the way. Not sure about NTL.


----------



## andys (May 31, 2002)

Hi Carl,
Well I must admit I've not been a vistor to these pages for a long time! But I did rush back when I thought I may have a problem and was happy to see that things are still going strong (and no sign of Tivo pulling guide data). I guess it is that my upgraded Tivo just works so well that you take them for granted until something like this happens! Maybe it is time to step into Tivoweb world! So are there any real alternatives (PC based or whatever) at the moment that have a good program guide and that can control an ntl box?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

andys said:


> I guess it is that my upgraded Tivo just works so well that you take them for granted until something like this happens!


You're not wrong there 

I swapped some A/V equipment around a about a month ago and my Tivo wouldn't change channels any more. You should have seen the panic'd look on my face  Life without Tivo is unthinkable, isn't it?!!  Luckily, it was nothing special; a quick connection swap-around sorted it out. Phew!



> Maybe it is time to step into Tivoweb world!


I've been there for a few months. Best money I ever spent other than on the Tivo itself 



> So are there any real alternatives (PC based or whatever) at the moment that have a good program guide and that can control an ntl box?


I've heard good things about MS's WinXP Media Center [sic] edition, but don't know if it's any use with cable. I'm sure someone will tell us both shortly


----------



## manicminer (Jun 14, 2004)

As mentioned in another post, our TiVo has suddenly stopped making it's daily call. Last succesfull is listed as Friday 6th Jan, all other calls since bring up the message coldn't connect.

Oddly TiVo CS system records suggest the last succesfull call from my machine is Thursday 5th Jan (a day earlier) - unless of course they captured a call at midnight??.

Is anyone else getting problems - I've audibly tested my modem, and it sounds like it's doing the right things - has the dial in number changed perhaps??.


----------

